# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Info on titles and rep levels

## jake.masters

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if there is information anywhere on the website that showed all of the rep levels and titles...

eg.

At y posts - forum contributor
At x posts - valued forum contributor

And the same sort of thing with rep points?

I figured there was somewhere, but I can't seem to find it?  

Just curious.  

Thanks for the help, as always.

----------


## Fotis1991

From the forum rules..





> ..Once you have been registered for 60 days and posted 100 posts your user title will change from Registered User to Forum Contributor, you will be able to upload a non-animated avatar. When you get to 120 days registered and 200 posts, your title will change to Valued Forum Contributor and you will be able to upload an animated avatar. When your title reaches Forum Guru you can upload a profile picture, we will leave you to wonder how long you have to be registered and how many posts for that!.



About reb scale.

When you register, you have 1 dark green scale. Your first 100 reb points, gives you a dark scale. The next 100 gives you another one, until to complete 5 dark green scales.

Then you must heve 200 reb points for eatch light green scale. Maximum 11 scales. This means 1500 reb points.

----------


## arlu1201

Regarding Titles -  the forum rules state this - 



> Once you have been registered for 60 days and posted 100 posts your user title will change from Registered User to Forum Contributor, you will be able to upload a non-animated avatar. When you get to 120 days registered and 200 posts, your title will change to Valued Forum Contributor and you will be able to upload an animated avatar. When your title reaches Forum Guru you can upload a profile picture, we will leave you to wonder how long you have to be registered and how many posts for that!.



The rep information is not available openly but in the backend of the system.  I can ask the tech team to provide that info to us.

----------


## jake.masters

That was pretty embarrassing...I never read the blue text in the rules.  Thanks for the update.

----------

